# Cloaking pride in humility (Thomas Charles)



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 1, 2020)

Often a great shew of humility in speech and behaviour covers the rankest and most diabolical pride.

Thomas Charles, ‘Spiritual Pride’ in Edward Morgan (ed.), _Essays, Letters, and Interesting Papers of the Late Rev. Thomas Charles, A.B. Bala, Merionethshire_ (London: R. B. Seeley and W. Burnside, 1836), p. 19.


----------



## ZackF (Oct 1, 2020)

That’s it? One sentence?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 1, 2020)

ZackF said:


> That’s it? One sentence?



Quality, not quantity. What else do you expect in the age of Twitter? A thesis?


----------

